# Favorite songs and why?



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

Honestly, saying why is only optional. Post your most cherished, most favorite songs here and explain why if you'd like to. Here are my top 5. Might post more later, so post as many songs to your heart's desire.

First up on my list is "Midnight Sky" by Miley Cyrus. It's a beautiful song and it helped me realise that I don't need a man to love me to feel happiness. I realised this last night.





Second is Savior by Rise Against, for reasons in which I'd rather keep to myself.





My third favorite is "Betrayal" by Trippie Redd, because it sounds great and it makes me feel satisfied when I think of people from my past who weren't the greatest to me and how I've moved past trying to make them love me. Might not be what the song is about, but it's how I interpret it to relate to myself.





My fourth favorite song is "I Want it That Way" by The Backstreet Boys. It's how I feel about someone whom I thought I loved for years, but it was just a trauma bond and nothing else. Or it might not be. I'm not sure.





My fifth favorite song is "Helena Beat" by Foster the People. I interpret it in a meaning which differs from the actual meaning of the song. I see it as myself struggling with mental health issues, how I'm given medication after medication from the doctor (the pawn upon the corner), how I "get lost in my head", and that my symptoms get extremely severe and afterwards "I come down hard" and all my energy is gone.


----------



## Outré (Nov 6, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s my current #1 but Brain Damage/Eclipse by Pink Floyd has been one of my favorite songs for longer then any other song. It’s technically two songs, but they should never be listened to separately. It’s actually the first song I ever remember hearing on the radio when I was 2 or younger. I love the music and concept, I think it’s relatable, and lyrics are actually kind of mind blowingly brilliant. The whole Dark side of the Moon album is honestly.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

So like, I realize that Irving Force's stuff is a huge nod to the campy so-bad-it's-good action stuff of the 80s, but this track is just crazy good while still really capturing that feel.  It has no lyrics, but it does an absolutely fantastic job of illustrating an action scene from a movie.  The synth buildups are fantastically ominous and build tension perfectly, the guitar and percussive work is crazy good and punchy even though it's simple, and some of the little touches in it are perfect for like that "certain point" in a movie scene (that synth-vocal sting at 3:31 is the "oh, SHIT" moment).  I could really go on in length about this particular track.




Disclaimer: I have a huge fetish for pipe organ in music.  That said, this is another "no vocals, but there's a story being told via progression" track and it's so complex, with perfect pacing/tension building and switch-ups and details like the churchbell and crickets in the background at one point - and it's a fantastic nod to Castlevania, a series I love.




The distortion-guitar stuff in this is just great and it pairs so perfectly with the synth/percussion.




This cover is AMAZING.  SSH is absolutely godly and jesus does this capture the mood of a pitched battle perfectly.




Uplifting, emotional synthwave? Believe it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

This is so beautifully ominous on the leadup and it just breaks into something that can only be described as "imagine the pure terror and adrenaline a protagonist feels when he realizes he's staring down the biggest, baddest monster he's ever met".  It's astonishingly brutal for EDM.

(see now y'all got me started and I ain't done yet, I'll probably add in more text explanations as I go)




This is another really good fusion of "epic, out of a movie, has a story/narrative" with (IMO) astoundingly good instrumental work.












This is a remix (and I like the original too but god this remix is good) and if you've ever interacted with a psychologically abusive person who plays the victim as a power play, who uses your own heartstrings as a way to try and strangle you and if you've ever reached that point where you just go "Fuck you, you're not healthy and you're hurting ME, and I'm done with you/will enjoy seeing you devour yourself until you learn how hurtful you are" - this is that song.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Willow the wisp (Nov 6, 2021)

the fixer by brent morgan
because this is literally me and my best friend
literally complete accurate representation of both of us


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

This is so wonderfully catchy and hooking, complex and moody




Remember what I said about pipe organs?




Yes I do like fusing classical instruments with modern music why do you ask




Wonderfully moody and beautiful




One of the prettiest/happiest and most wonderfully complex chiptune tracks I've heard


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

this hits ALL the right buttons for me, I absolutely love electroswing (makes me wish I wasn't a bad dancer)




another absolute banger




all the furries went apeshit over the music video and I'm just like "the song absolutely SLAPS"




it's just such a fun song




My unabating love of the Marauder aside, this track (a revamp of a track from the Mechwarrior 2 OST) is just... breathtaking


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Armenian folksy-metal, good stuff




Howard Jones' voice, enough said









So catchy I match my pace when walking to their beat




same and it's even funnier when I do it to this


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 8, 2021)

That's quite the plethora of favorite songs, dude. I've got tons of favorites too. I'll add more of mine when I get my phone charged.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 8, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> That's quite the plethora of favorite songs, dude. I've got tons of favorites too. I'll add more of mine when I get my phone charged.


Like I said, you get me started about this kind of thing, I can really go on.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

I had a feeling this was by Depeche Mode, but I could never figure out the name of the song. Thanks, Pandora.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 17, 2021)

This was one of the only songs on Guitar Hero that I could play [easy mode lolol]. Never got a chance to really play GH, except maybe 5 or 6 times total. I still prefered Rock Band because I love to sing.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Nov 28, 2021)

Hands down my favorite song from one of my favorite artists. This album in general was one of the main things that got me into hyperpop and I honestly never regret getting into this genre, it’s like discovering a part of myself that I never knew was there. This song specifically just resonated within me though, not really the lyrics but I guess the flow and the vibe. It was so random yet so refreshing in comparison to all the other songs I was listening to a few years back, and it was amazing. I especially love the ending where it starts to ramp up, fuckin gets me hyped.







—————

Ah, this song, it holds a weird but special place in my heart. A while back when I used to hang with someone I don’t hang with anymore, I made a song for him using this song. I kind of hate the fact now that I made the song for him, the songs kind of tainted because of that, but it still doesn’t take away from the meaning of the song. Like, it was sort of like we make regrets that might hurt each other, we say shit in the heat of the moment that we might not truly mean, and with time, hopefully we can “comeback rekindled”. I realize that after all this time, after going through some shit, I think what I said in that song was only partially true. I might rework it, and make it a song more for myself, than let it just sit there and be dedicated to him. Anyway yeah, that’s why this song holds a special but weird place in my heart. I still very much like how nostalgic it sounds too


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 26, 2022)

Because, yeah, it's the total package for me.  Good lyrics, driving beat, i can pretend...


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

I ain't from Alabama, but hey, it just sounds cool. It's my childhood, actually, my parents' childhoods too.





Sadly, in times like these I really am a man of constant sorrow at least sometimes. And as someone who has a soft spot for hillbilly music...





Of course my love for my country's music also is there. So it has to be this.





Also in a more oldschool way:


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

When it's winter, I'm like that...










But when it's summer...









And in between...


----------

